# Halifax account for new movers to ireland



## tka (17 Aug 2008)

Hi
i am on the move from sweden to ireland. 
and i am looking for a bank thats have a normal visa debit card
and i can only se halifax have thats
can someone inhere 
tell me if its a good deal to use halifax or not
and is the visa debit card acepted everywhere in ireland
regarding is not a laser card 
or is it?


----------



## bond-007 (17 Aug 2008)

You may have trouble opening an account with Halifax as they demand so much info before they will even consider opening an account. 

Have a look at postbank. Much easier to deal with.


----------



## Zena (18 Aug 2008)

Hello tka,

I have a Halifax account - with debit card.

In order to set up an account you need a bill in your name and Irish address, a recent statement from your current bank and your passport.

It takes a couple of days for them to set up the account. I have found them great to deal with always very pleasant and helpful.

The debit card is accepted in the majority of retail outlets. 
I have been using it for the last 3 months have not experienced any difficulty.

Welcome to Ireland!


----------



## bond-007 (18 Aug 2008)

> In order to set up an account you need a bill in your name and Irish address, a recent statement from your current bank and your passport.


Were you not asked for 6 months bank statements, copy of P60 and 4 payslips? Also depending on the official you could be asked what you had for breakfast.


----------



## Eanair (18 Aug 2008)

> Were you not asked for 6 months bank statements, copy of P60 and 4 payslips?



Nope - my experience was the same as Zena's. They had some initial difficulties with acceptance of the card in some shops but that seems to be sorted now, though not everywhere will give you cashback.


----------



## tka (20 Aug 2008)

Hi
tnx for the answers.
iam just most interested in Halifax because of the visa card. 
i have to call Halifax tomorrow and See what thay say

As Eanair say about cashback is a problem every country with own payment systems 
like laser have
in Denmark we have dancard
in Norway bankaxept

that means that's the payment system actually sometimes only accept the Locale systems like laser. 
in Norway in most stores a forent visa wound work at all 

but why haven't Halifax's a visa debit card with laser included like Norway and Denmark have 
like this

http://www.nordea.dk/sitemod/upload/Root/main_dk/Privat/Kort/visa_dankort_v2_396x113.jpg

or

http://images.google.no/images?um=1&hl=sv&q=bank+axept+

a card like thats work perfectly and give both you a local and forrent use 
this meens 
visa works best outside Ireland 
and laser best inside 

and i need both from the start
so i have to get both a laser card and visa card 
from the start .
i cant se if halifax gives out the laser card


----------



## Eanair (20 Aug 2008)

Halifax doesn't do a Laser card, but to be honest, I have a Laser card from AIB and I've never noticed any need to use it in place of my Halifax card (I use the two accounts for different purposes) - not sure why you think you need a Laser card?


----------



## austins (6 Aug 2009)

I think halifax account will do good. If you want to move and resettle within the US, then I prefer and recommend you to go with Charlotte movers. They will charge you a very nominal price for their services.


----------



## samanthajane (6 Aug 2009)

austins said:


> I think halifax account will do good. If you want to move and resettle within the US, then I prefer and recommend you to go with Charlotte movers. They will charge you a very nominal price for their services.


 

Yes because Ireland in smack bang in the middle of the US!!!


----------



## mercman (6 Aug 2009)

samanthajane said:


> Yes because Ireland in smack bang in the middle of the US!!!



That's all we need !!! No thanks,


----------



## pudds (6 Aug 2009)

I'm sure the OP is well sorted since their post of August 2008


----------

